# Worst Cartoons of All Time



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

No, I'm not talking about prime-time animated sitcoms, else this would be too easy. I'm speaking of kids cartoons (the Saturday morning/after school stuff) as well as the studio cartoons of yesteryear. Which one was the worst? Can you give an example?

Personally, I think this one, if not _the_ worst, is definitely close to the bottom-

[video=youtube;zOxNtOMTpSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOxNtOMTpSo[/video]


Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

That...

was supremely bad.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's my vote (not literally):

[video=youtube;s3_jh2dO78U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3_jh2dO78U[/video]


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Here's my vote (not literally):



That's a kids cartoon?

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my vote (not literally):
> ...



Well, maybe for the feeble-minded. Close enough, I'd say.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



Yes, for the feeble minded, you say...

Theognome


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;LAphcvZaS8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAphcvZaS8I[/video]


Maybe this is how Theognome came up with his name? Any relation?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never seen that David the Gnome before, but it did remind me of this one...


[video=youtube;2hSuk8H3NV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hSuk8H3NV8[/video]


Actually, I'm ashamed to admit this.

Theognome


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2009)

I just tried finding the worst cartoon ever...and found this video...it's sort of like watching the Wizard of Oz to the Wall...but with Rammstein.

[video=youtube;tIHlg9CxMbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIHlg9CxMbA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 26, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I've never seen that David the Gnome before, but it did remind me of this one...
> 
> 
> YouTube - dr snuggles intro
> ...




 You must not have got out much as a child. You poor thing. Hope that show has not caused any trauma to your intellect.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's another one that I definitely would place at the bottom of the slimy barrel. This cartoon is insidious, teaching Moralism, Humanism and hatred of God to America's youngest on a daily basis-

[video=youtube;RghRTiE54Qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghRTiE54Qg[/video]

Theognome

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 10:56:48 EST-----



Happy2BHome said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that David the Gnome before, but it did remind me of this one...
> ...



I don't get out much as an adult, either.

Theognome


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 26, 2009)

Craig said:


> I just tried finding the worst cartoon ever...and found this video...it's sort of like watching the Wizard of Oz to the Wall...but with Rammstein.
> 
> YouTube - Rammstein - Spring (Pooh version)


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2009)

Guys, I need a shower now.

_Soooo dirty....._


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2009)

Theognome said:


> No, I'm not talking about prime-time animated sitcoms, else this would be too easy. I'm speaking of kids cartoons (the Saturday morning/after school stuff) as well as the studio cartoons of yesteryear. Which one was the worst? Can you give an example?
> 
> Personally, I think this one, if not _the_ worst, is definitely close to the bottom-
> 
> ...



I remember that! That was so bad it was great!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

This one:

[video=youtube;4ORGR3zLiWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ORGR3zLiWk[/video]


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, that one was pretty bad.

Theognome

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 11:26:18 EST-----

But was it as bad as this fishy monstrosity-

[video=youtube;KhXruWSneEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhXruWSneEU[/video]

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep. Jabberjaw was pretty bad too.

Interestingly (and no joke here), I wanted "Jabberjaw" to be my CB handle when I was a kid. And I named a dog I had "Fleabag" (after the dog in "The Oddball Couple").

OK, so "The Oddball Couple" rips off "The Odd Couple" and "Jabberjaw" rips off Curly from "The Three Stooges." That's great.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Our niece went through a Dora Phase!!!!!!! It was horrid! Why DID they put up with Swipper?


----------



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

Really bad cartoons from when I was a kid...hmmm HR Puff-n-Stuff..


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Really bad cartoons from when I was a kid...hmmm HR Puff-n-Stuff..


One of the main characters being being a talking Mushroom.....hmmmm indeed, wonder what inspired that??? Next caller......


----------



## sastark (Mar 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Here's another one that I definitely would place at the bottom of the slimy barrel. This cartoon is insidious, teaching Moralism, Humanism and hatred of God to America's youngest on a daily basis-
> 
> YouTube - Dora The Explorer
> 
> Theognome



Are you being serious? If so, can you back up those claims? I'm not looking for a debate, I am genuinely interested in what you have to say.

Thanks!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 27, 2009)

sastark said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one that I definitely would place at the bottom of the slimy barrel. This cartoon is insidious, teaching Moralism, Humanism and hatred of God to America's youngest on a daily basis-
> ...



Ahhh... I confused Dora with a different cartoon called Maggie and the ferocious Beast. I have little experience with Dora, but it's this Maggie one that I meant to post with the 'Spawn from Satan' message. 

[video=youtube;FdjEMTzd-zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdjEMTzd-zY[/video]

Theognome


----------

